# aeroponics!! help?



## giving it a go, why not? (May 13, 2013)

Basically, I want to get a grow on in my room, nothing big or fancy.. just something so me n my pals don't have to buy 2g for 20 quid anymore!

I've seen a few 'make your own' vids and I think i could easily build one my self but, any help/advice people could offer would be amazing!

I just want a 3-6 plant 'one tub' set up for the corner of my spare room but I don't really know about what pump and nozzle heads to use etc.. i could go out and find out but I'd rather use the knowledge and experience of tried and tested methods!

It really is nothing big.. (W)900mm x (D)750mm x (H)1800mm frame made of PVC piping covered in Black and white Mylar sheeting.

So please, any advice would be amazing! thanks x


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 13, 2013)

Just post once pilgrem or yual goin to draw some negative attention yur ways. Ifin yual dont get answer right away just poke at yur fire and someone be long in bit 

BWD


----------



## Siccmade (May 19, 2013)

Plastic tote ,submersible pump ,ezclone sprayers ,PVC  also I got two lids cut one out and used aquirium silicone the other lid on.  Other silicone or calking has stuff in it that will give off and kill plants. Aquirium silicone is safe for plants and fish so its ok.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2013)

what with the 2 lids?


----------



## Torontoke (Aug 26, 2014)

Alot of people cut one of them and put it inside the tote about 2/3 from the bottom.
It helps keep the roots from blocking your pump and airstones.
Theres a bunch of videos on youtube of people building these. 
They have become the latest greatest. And the reason is if you set it up properly it can be a huge upgrade and way less work than soil.

Unfortunately its really easy to mess up the smallest thing and kill all your babies at once.
If you are really considering going aero i would say from my own personal experience.
Spend the money up front and dont skimp out on materials and equipment.
For example most people will say that aquarium air pumps will make enough bubbles but they dont....unless you plan to install one pump for every plant, buy an industrial over rated air pump. Trust me its worth the extra 40$
Same as your submersible water pump. Spend the extra 20 upfront, the stronger high end pumps can be turned down or regulated.
Crappy cheap equipment cant be turned up.

Sorry for the rant homie but im pretty slanted and in a preaching mood! Lol
Good luck
Any questions lmfao


----------



## Torontoke (Aug 26, 2014)

Shoot one more thing!
When buying your tote. Buy the size that best fits your area but keep in mind that your root ball system inside the tote will be 1/2 the size of the plant so think about that when picking the size. Darkest colour you can get.
Dont go to ur hydro store and buy 200 2" baskets because technically they will fit.
More plants = way more roots fighting for the goods (i.e air/nutes) 
I usually stick with 4 or 5" baskets


----------

